# name please!!!!!!



## imi (Mar 25, 2007)

Name please.


----------



## alfadog (Dec 18, 2009)

Im not real sure, but my guess would be Cyprichromis leptosoma, from Lake Tanganyika region......just my geuss :-?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Most similar I have seen is Cyprichromis coloratus Mbita Island
From here http://www.suephoto.com/index.php/galeria/index/5/245
but yours looks even better coloured so maybe something similar but not the same.

All the best James


----------



## imi (Mar 25, 2007)

Bingo 24Tropheus! that is a surprise,the second guess hits the nail in the head! you are right.
that one is a beautiful Coloratus.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

So is it a selected bred guy or from another location?


----------



## imi (Mar 25, 2007)

you are right it is a cyprichromis coloratus Mbita formarly "grandiosus". with a realy good genetics .


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah then I guess it is not for me. I like unadulterated wild fish or fish with a major improvement.
I can see some improvement but not enough for me to pay a major premium yet. Though I guess some might.
Keep working on it until you get a major improvement to get a proper killing is I think may be what I am saying. :thumb:

Though some would say this is exactly what is wrong with the hobby these days. :wink:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is likely F1, or F2, not line bred... just an interesting coloured one.


----------



## imi (Mar 25, 2007)

yes they are f1,or f2.just a lucky nice color. i like it.


----------

